# NEW HT Room... ACCOUSTICS required



## pranab.beriya (Jun 17, 2008)

hey all....

i have bought a flat in 1st foor ....and now i m making an HT ...size of the room is 



.... now i would like to know wht will be the best and cheapest way of doing the accoustics so that the room above mine and below mine HT room are not disturbed and also no sound travels to my other rooms which are on the sides as u can see in the image....

i will be doing false ceiling ...the general one which is done and readily available in India ie. Gypsum Board.... so do i have to do something more above that so that it can be sound proof .... please suggest the best way..... and also thinking of buying the following A/V gears:

1. DENON 3808
2. DALI IKON 2, IKON 6, IKON VOCAL 2, IKON SUB
3. SONY DVD PLAYER
4. XBOX 
5. LCD / Plasma 42" (tell which is better)
6. Projector will be use but i think will keep the screen above on cieling and pull it down when required as LCD/Plasma will be there so... when the screen comes down the LCD/Plasma will get covered up.....


please recommend.... if should i chnage anything..... and also can i add an extra sub for more bass or that will be sufficient....

i will have 75% movies played and 25% audio played.....


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you describe how the structure is built and what types of materials are used? Are there any restrictions as to what you can do?

Bryan


----------



## pranab.beriya (Jun 17, 2008)

bpape said:


> Can you describe how the structure is built and what types of materials are used? Are there any restrictions as to what you can do?
> 
> Bryan


Hey there is concrete floor but thinking of putting marble on it.... but what i have come to know is that marble is bad for accoustics so what shall i do..... and also the ceiling is of concrete.... but as told earlier i m gonna put gypsum board.... and other thing shall i put..... 

and as for the restrictions.... there r some like cant increase the room size..... and rest its all upto to me to make the best HT room for my City.....

should i cover all the walls with glass wool of 2" and then audio board over it wrapped with a thick cloth..... or some thing else.... wht according to u will be cheaper???? and also regarding the A/v gear i can change that also.....

and also as u from GIK acoustics.... do u deal in India, Assam......


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you looking for soundproofing or interior acoustics? Your first post was about soundproofing so I'll address that first.

If you really want isolation, you'll want to build another room inside the existing one, insulate the cavities, and use gypsum on it. You might want to lay a subfloor on top of the concrete with a mat between to isolate that. 

Inside the room, if you do all of the walls with absorbtion, you'll be way too dead and using all 2" will not address the low frequencies much at all so you'll be farther out of balance. 

If you leave the floor a hard surface, you'll need to have one or more nice area rugs to help tame things a bit.

In general for interior room treatment:
- Absorbtion on the entire front wall of the room.
- THICK absorbtion in the corners of the room floor to ceiling
- 2" panels on the side walls at reflection points
- 2-4" panels on the rear wall but with a reflective surface on them (thin) like a heavy paper, etc.

We can certainly ship to India.

Bryan


----------

